
Jimmy Wales plans to hire journalists for news-focused social network - rbanffy
https://www.pressgazette.co.uk/wikipedia-jimmy-wales-hiring-journalists-wt-social-network-news-wikitribune/
======
anotheryou
I'd prefer embracing the hyperlink and think he might be tackling two separate
problems at once here: (collaborative) content creation on the one hand and
content curation and consumption on the other.

------
commandersaki
From the wikimedia coffers I bet.

